# Wetland wonders challenge



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe the drawing for prizes is this week. Just curious how many people completed the 4 unit challenge. Also if you won when/ where would you use "golden ticket" (first pick in draw)?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

ojynnad20 said:


> Also if you won when/ where would you use "golden ticket" (first pick in draw)?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
For some reason, the pure Michigan hunters use it for opening morning. I would hold on to the ticket and use it about half way through season on a nice windy day when there is a field that I know is getting hit.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Think i might auction mine off when i win...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got an entry. sometime during the peak of migration.


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a couple guys w/ 1 or 2 punches that never turned them in.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Me,Kevlar,and Maggs4 got our four punches. It wasnt and easy task. no matter where you live in michigan, you are looking at an all day trip to fill at least two punches. But.....it was a great time visiting some managed areas that we wouldnt have tried if it wasnt for the challenge. It doesnt seem like that many people could have filled four punches but there a lot of hard-core waterfowlers in our great state. Good luck to everyone......Charlie


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Harsens was a weekend trip for us to complete the tour. Was a lot of fun and definately the most unique of the managed areas i have hunted. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_62146-283511--,00.html#FAQ


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

fishawn69 said:


> I know a couple guys w/ 1 or 2 punches that never turned them in.


I'm one of those. Just thought about it the other day when I saw the bands. No biggee to me though...I was hunting these areas because of the hunting, not making a special trip. I really didn't even want the bands.


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

We usually don't stray too far from our comfort zones hunting so this was a good excuse to get out and try some new areas out. Overall I think it was a cool idea, glad we got out to explore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

KCQ0613 said:


> We usually don't stray too far from our comfort zones hunting so this was a good excuse to get out and try some new areas out. Overall I think it was a cool idea, glad we got out to explore.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


For sure!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

The Wetland Wonders Challenge punch card is non transferable. 
Can't sell the Golden Ticket as I was told


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

Guess i will have to use it... Darn


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> The Wetland Wonders Challenge punch card is non transferable.
> Can't sell the Golden Ticket as I was told


You can sell the three spots other than yours.


----------



## Bird Taxi (Jan 6, 2013)

Any word on drawing results yet?


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think they forgot to do the drawing, I didn't get a call yet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

You beat me to it Erik, I was going to make the same comment, I figure they're just waiting until Monday, start the week off on a positive note!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishawn69 (Jan 12, 2009)

Excited to get disappointed. I'm assuming they couldn't read my hand writing and drew another.


----------



## ojynnad20 (Oct 21, 2011)

I won!!!, a couple dvds that is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

